# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  1st ZNA Indonesia All & Young Koi Show

## Robby Iwan

Baca di Nichirin Sept 2008, ZNA Indonesia bikin show tgl 31 Oct - 02 Nov 2008, di Taman Techno BSD.,  ::  

ada yg bisa re-confirm.?

----------


## Penta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Do...
Kita kan cuma jadi pendengar aja....
Klu bener jadi....fasilitas nya yg disediain TE O PE....
Tunggu tgl main nya aj....dan mulai sekarag siapin training dulu tuh ikan....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> *Wow kereeenn... Bisa puas nonton nih, deket rumah lagi.....     
> Mudah2an sukses om Ricky....*


kayaknya pasti sukses kalo om ricky itu EO nya ....


Asyik .... bisa liat kolam ikan rasa menthol donk?
yang blue blue blue greeen hehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Penta

Comprehensive explanation . . Thanks Om Ricky . .   ::   ::  

Best regards

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

yaaa...tapi asik juga deh, jadi mumpuni waktu persiapannya karena pas ane lagi sibuk2nya nih   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

ha ha ha, juga ga perlu takut ketelak bio ball karena ga akan ada sebijipun bio ball di set up filter.. adanya lontong2 bacteria house momotaro semua   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Bukan grahataman oom tapi sunter tuh ...   ::   ::  ikan ikan lama pada mau dikeluarin supaya ikan2 baru bisa masuk   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> Ha ha ha, ada tsuketuke bagus tuh, nisai, special item/non auction, di wiwi ... very friendly price dibandingkan no 180.. ikan masih di jepang finishing ... kiki juga dapat bagus2 ... compete aja    
> 
> cheers


yahhh...baru belanja di kiki kemarin 3 ekor lagi   ::   ::   ::  
ente sih gak bilang2 duluan   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

setelah dipanen di sansai terus dibawa pulang buat dikeeping sendiri ntar sudah yonsai fight gc.
setelah jadi GC dirawat lagi sendiri spy mdh2an bisa jadi gc lagi..
berarti 50/50 lah antara apresiasi dan keeping skill, dengan modal bloodline yang baik dan sistem kolam yang mumpuni.

cheers

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Mobil warna silverrrrr...hitam panaassssssss...nanti koinya bisa direbus kepanasan

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Daihatsu belum keluarin warna putih utk granmax s/d pertengahan tahun depan kata salesnya. Warna yg available saat ini cuma silver/black/gold fyi.  Karena sponsornya Daihatsu kita ga bisa ke Honda he he he mrk kebagian di motor..

cheers

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Dibalik aja pak.. kalo perlu di urut sampe keluarr...   ::   ::  




> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> kepala besar pak, pangkal ekor besar, body sih cowok pak, tapi belom dibalik beneran cowok apa cewek pak.....hehehehehe     
> 
> becanda ya oom dodo....jangan marah....
> 
> 
> 
> sama kayak sanke dav ... berkacamata juga
> ...

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

> Jangan kalah dengan pesumo dong    
> cheers


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Boleh aja Rob no pro at all tapi yang 10 itu mungkin sudah 'diamankan' di kolam salah satu hobbyist di sana karena khawatir di hunting koikichis   ::  ntar  kitanya dapat yang kurang bagus   ::   ::  Wira juga ada di Sing saat ini, contact aja dia mgkn dia jg mau ke Max. Handy mgkn datang Senin besok ke sana. Btw, terima my SMS semalam tentang ZNA KL show? 

cheers

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Thank you atas penerawangan sekjen ZNA Surabaya   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Dodo matanya sudah lihai, kohaku nogaminya body stood2 gak kalah dari sakai tapi 1 sakai bisa dapat 3 nogami   ::   ::  

cheers

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Jangan khawatir oom, masih ada super shiro dari Omosako, tapi cuma satu he he he tapi mungkin jatah sekjen kali dia   ::   ::  bisa aja sekjennya KOIS   ::   ::  Kita bikin yang asyik2 aja oom namanya juga pesta hobbyist ...

cheers

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronyandry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Penta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

> informasi iklan show terakhir kalo ngga salah bakal ada di majalah KOIs edisi 3


asik...asik..., kalau nggak salah edisi 3 covernya pakai kuhaku saya ya OM (mimpi kali ye   ::  )

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jelitakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> om-om saya mau nanya nih
> tentang kontes ZNA ini udah ada tanggal pastinya?
> rencananya kami dari samarinda dan balikpapan mau ikut serta
> adakah orang yang bisa dihubungi untuk menanyakan masalah handling,pendaftran dan lain2nya?
> trims all


Mungkin bisa hubungi langsung oom Ricky Chester, kalau perlu pm aja oom...
Tapi sambil menunggu response dari oom Ricky, kebetulan saya punya alamat sekretariat yg lama coba aja dihubungi oom...Sekretariat ZNA Jakarta Chapter, Jl. Raya Serpong km 7, Rukan Multiguna Blok D1/3A Ph : 021 5399240 atau hp 081807075393  attn : mbak Murti...

Alamat yg baru di Taman Tekno BSD, tapi saya lupa detainya...he3x... mungkin nanti temen2 yg lain ada yg bisa memberikan info alamat yg baru...

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

> padhl koi ne yahud...nanti kl dpt diskon poin hasil lombanya jg di diskon lho....


yahhh diskonnya kan bisa buat makan2 gitu lohhh   ::

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

> show ini biaya pendaftrannya brp ya???? sewa bak berapa???kalau ada yg tau pls info



Halow..halow.. ZNA Jakarta??? Mohon info nya om...   ::   :: 
Kalau bisa sih diposting...

Thanks..

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sony Wibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sony Wibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

*PENGUMUMAN LOMBA
20  22 Februari 2009*

*	UNTUK UKURAN IKAN 56 Cm KEATAS*
1.	Penjurian akan dilaksanakan pada hari Sabtu, 21 Februari Jam 08.00 WIB, dimulai dengan mencari : Grand Champion, Reserve Grand Champion, Young Grand Champion, Reserve Young Grand Champion, Jumbo A/B, Superior Champion A/B, dan Mature Champion A/B.
2.	Penjuarian dilakukan di Vat masing-masing peserta (Ikan tidak dipindahkan ke bak fiber penjurian)
3.	Ikan hanya akan diangkat / dipindahkan ke bak fiber penjurian jika ada permintaan dari Judge kepada team lomba, dan akan dihandling oleh pemilik ikan ybs dgn dibantu oleh team handling lomba.
4.	Bagi ikan yang sudah dimasukan ke Vat masing-masing, pada hari Jumat 20 Februari setelah jam 22.00 wib, tidak diperkenankan untuk dipindahkan ke Vat yang lain kecuali atas sepengetahuan dan ijin dari panitia lomba. (Untuk keperluan Indentifikasi ikan oleh panitia lomba).
5.	Selama proses penjurian berlangsung, pemilik, penonton dan selain panitia lomba dilarang masuk ke arena penjurian kecuali atas permintaan dari ketua lomba.
6.	Bagi ikan peserta yang mendapatkan gelar ALL, YOUNG, RESERVE GRAND CHAMPION, JUMBO A/B, SUPERIOR A/B, MATURE A/B akan dipindahkan ke Vat Champion yang telah disiapkan oleh panitia lomba untuk dipamerkan sampai hari Minggu 22 Februari 2009.

*	UNTUK UKURAN IKAN  UP to 20 cm s/d 55 cm*

1.	Penjurian akan dilaksanakan setelah penjurian ikan yang ada di Vat (56 cm keatas) selesai.            Penjurian dimulai dengan mencari : Adult Champion A/B, Young Champion A/B, Junior Young Champion A/B, Baby Champion dan Best Varieties.
2.	Ikan sudah harus dikeluarkan dari Vat dan dimasukan kedalam plastik lomba dan diletakan pada arena penjurian sesuai dengan jenis dan ukuran ikan pada hari Sabtu, 21 Februari  pukul 08.00.
3.	Penjurian akan dibagi atas 4 team, masing-masing team beranggotakan 1 Head Judge Jepang dan 2 Judge Regional.
4.	Bagi ikan peserta lomba yang mengikuti One Day Event, registrasi tetap dilakukan pada hari Jumat 20 Februari jam 10.00  22.00 wib. Ikan sudah harus dimasukan kedalam plastik lomba,  ditempel stiker identifikasi dan sudah harus masuk ke arena penjurian pada hari Sabtu 21 Februari paling lambat pukul 09.00 wib dengan memperlihatkan Ikan yang dibawa berikut kartu Tanda Terima Ikan kepada team handling lomba. Ikan akan dibawa pulang pada sore hari (21 Februari)  setelah penjurian dan acara lelang selesai.
5.	Lelang untuk ikan peserta lomba akan dilaksanakan pada hari Sabtu 21 Februari 2009 setelah proses penjurian selesai. Dan untuk lelang ikan dari sponsor Jepang seperti Sakai, Omosako, Dainichi dsb akan dilaksanakan pada hari Minggu, tgl 22 Februari 2009.
6.	Stiker ID (Identifikasi) yang mencantumkan No. Fish Entry, Variety, dan ukuran ikan harap ditempel pada sisi kanan bawah palstik lomba.
7.	Bagi ikan peserta yang menjadi Adult A/B, Young A/B, Junior Young A/B dan Baby Champion A/B akan dipindahkan ke Vat Champion yang telah disiapakan oleh panitia untuk dipamerkan sampai pada hari Minggu, 22 Februari 2009.

                                                                                                  Ttd
                                                                                           Panitia Lomba
                                                                                    The 1st ZNA Indonesia
                                                                                   All & Young Nishikigoi Show

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

> Saya gabung thread-nya ya pak Santoso....
> Kelihatannya udah mulai panas nih...
> Terasa sekali di musim hujan seperti ini...
> Bagaimana kalau pada posting ikan jagoannya disini...
> Lumayan buat nambahin bikin panas....


Thanks a lot pak Ajik, iya nih kayanya udah pada gak sabar nunggu show nya.. Ayo yang punya jagoan jangan dinikmati sendiri.. silakan di posting   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

> Om Handy...
> Sewa vat nya banyakan kan dpt voucher...abis itu vat nya sewain lg ke org lain dgn dscount...jadi kan dpt vocher murah...


sipp..sipp....simbiosis mutualisme.....

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

> Originally Posted by ronny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koisan
> 
> ...


Thanks Om, kalau gitu saya reserve 1 vat

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> foto lainnya lagi donk om
> yang 2 itu jelek
> 
> 
> yang bagus kayak apa ya?



biar ditampilin semua gitu maksudnya
situ kayak gak ngerti aja ah

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

ikannya sapa aja tuh om hary?

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

> Update Saptu siang :


kalau boleh daftar para pemenang om

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 3as

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

kayaknya Vega Ngatini ya om?

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## INdragonZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

> Originally Posted by troy
> 
> pesertanya cuman satu aja...makanya ndak usah dijuri lgs ketahuan juaranya....banyak ikan yg semestinya belum pantas dpt juara tapi bisa jd juara karena tidak ada lawannya...
> 
> 
> Memang benar pendapat om troy, tapi menurut pengalaman saya cukup banyak juga ikan yg memang sangat layak menjadi juara walaupun peserta di klsnya sgt terbatas atau tidak ada lawan


Benar juga pak rahmat. Para hobbis biasanya sudah menimbang-nimbang sendiri layak tidaknya koinya dibawa ke kontes. Dalam kasus domas yang juara 1 di kelas up to 20 cm (kalo gak salah), menurut saya itu terjadi karena keberuntungan semata-mata, dan kejelian pemiliknya mengincar kelas-kelas "nyaman".

Hanya saja, dalam referensi koi mana pun, domas belum tercantum meski pun dari penampakan fisiknya, secara biologis, sy yakin domas masih berhubungan keluarga dengan koi, sebagaimana ilalang adalah keluarga rumput-rumputan. Artinya, domas sebenarnya belum masuk kategori koi -- dalam pengertian koi yg kita geluti bersama para penggemar koi di seluruh dunia. Saya pernah baca di situs breederkoi.com, ada yg jualan domas sebagai kin kabuto, yang tentu jauh panggang dari api. 

Mohon maaf atas pernyataan saya bahwa "domas bukan koi", dan pernyataan saya ini bisa berubah begitu ada yg dapat memberi bukti bahwa "domas juga koi".

Soal lain adalah, tujuan kita ikut kontes ada banyak. Terutama, menguji kemampuan kita dalam memilih koi yang benar, serta menguji kemampuan kita dalam membesarkan/merawat koi. Koi juara adalah label yang sangat ampuh untuk menyebut kualitas koi, dan -- bagi pedagang -- mencantumkan harga koi. Dalam kasus koi juara karena SENG ADA LAWAN, tampaknya sertifikat juara koi harus disertai kalimat: juara SEKIAN dari SEKIAN peserta. Ini memperjelas segalanya.

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

> Originally Posted by cheung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by INdragonZ
> 
> ...


ada gbrnya ga om?? jd bs tau kira2 domas itu seperti apa

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

kalo menurut pendapat saya saya ya mau keeping domas keeping donat asal ga keeping mas mas   ::   semua tergantung dari individu masing2 deh kan selera orang beda2 saya aja dulu piara domas juga   ::   biar orang laen nganggep ikan jejaden (jadi jadian) cuek aaja lha piye mampunya beli ikan kayak gitu dan saya juga suka unik dan aneh ga ada di varietas koi   ::   sekarang udah pindah tangan loh karena temen saya ada yang suka padahal udah saya bilangin itu ikan jejaden   ::   eh om2 yang punya fotonya domas dunk ditampilin trims   ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> hehehe..saya khan ketik REG spasi bunta..keluar deh fotonya..
> saya bareng om garut(rahmat bersaudara)..om PENTA..dan kumpul2 dengan temen regional serpong dan para suhu KOIS..dan HENDRA(wakil MUSASHI bandung)..btw pertanyaannya kayak lagu..km dimana..sama siapa..sedang berbuat apaaaaa??? hehehe


  ::   ::   ::  
kok bisa lihat aku? kok tau itu lek aku?
 ::   ::   ::  
jadi lagu lagi

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

oh gt ya gung..

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

manteb bener gurindam nya om eko   ::

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cheung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cantonguy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> sorry.. sorry bangeut... gara2 pertanyaan yg culun bangeut menimbulkan esmosi para suhu2 di sini... sorry loh, sy ga nyangka ada respon yg begitu heboh


cup cup cup
yg salah yg ngelempar kata domas tante   ::  
itu saya   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

> Ya, tambah lagi istilah u si domas/serap/kin kabuto/topeng monyet/mas do/batman... Ya ya ya


.......ada langganan saya menyebutnya,,,,POWER RANGER....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kodok.ngorek

> Originally Posted by kodok.ngorek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by koilvr
> 
> ...


hehe itulah bro...
karena kesibukan di sekretariat jadi isa tahu data2 peserta,ngiler liat2 kelas yg kosong...
teringat lg saat kita milah2 foto ya bro...
thanks bgt for your help back then....

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## INdragonZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> wow....dimakan enak tuch....


mau troy? dibakar atau dipepes?   ::

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## menkar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> bukannya itu aka matsuba om....


setuju

cancelllllllll

ini kin matsuba tahu .... jadi matsuba yang merah dan kinclong alias hikari ...

kalo aka matsuba merah tapi gak hikari ... biasa bener kalo asagi naik merahnya nutup rata semua jadi aka matsuba
dari asagi pindah kelas jadi kawarimono

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TanSL

Better late than never?

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> For Him Magazine


banyak kuchibeninya ya om   ::

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TanSL

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

